# Reamalgamate Lacquer Finish



## Datrose (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi all,

I foolishly used a hair dryer to try and remove a white ring on our lacquer finish dining room table. This left little hairline cracks/alligator lines in the finish. I was wondering if I should try to use lacquer thinner and reamalgamate the finish, or would I just be risking doing more harm than good? If I was to attempt it, is it very difficult to do? Would it be possible to just reamalgamate the spot where the alligator lines are, or would I need to do the whole table top?

Thank you.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Datrose said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I foolishly used a hair dryer to try and remove a white ring on our lacquer finish dining room table. This left little hairline cracks/alligator lines in the finish. I was wondering if I should try to use lacquer thinner and reamalgamate the finish, or would I just be risking doing more harm than good? If I was to attempt it, is it very difficult to do? Would it be possible to just reamalgamate the spot where the alligator lines are, or would I need to do the whole table top?
> 
> Thank you.


Well its not going to hurt to try at this point. Some pieces are only mildly damaged and will re-amalgamate after 3 or 4 applications, other pieces will take more applications. Tape the areas that you are not working on to prevent runs. Use a brush and go with the grain.

Next time on water spots try a cloth dampened with denatured alcohol and try to remove them instead of a hair dryer. You can sometimes use "no blush" or butyl acetate to remove light spots.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm wondering what kind of lacquer the table has. A hair dryer shouldn't have generated enough heat to cause lacquer to crack. 

Still, after using lacquer thinner on the spot it will leave it's own spot in the finish so it would need to be recoated. If you don't have the means of doing this you might leave it to a professional. Also if the table is walnut or mahogany chances are a grain filler was used. If this is the case you need to let the lacquer thinner dry for a couple of days before doing any sanding on the table. Lacquer thinner will soak all the way through to the wood and cause the grain filler to swell out of the grain. If the finish is sanded while the grain filler is swollen you can undo the effects of having a grain filler and cause a new problem to deal with.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Mohawk makes a lacquer amalgamator that works by padding. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EyuNdQn-oc


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Rick Mosher said:


> Mohawk makes a lacquer amalgamator that works by padding.


:thumbsup:
Rick, we now use "Touch Up Solutions" instead of Mohawk for touch up and repair work during furniture market time. They make the exact same things, but are a little cheaper in price.

They also make "refillable markers" where you can put your own stain in a pen to use for touchups if needed. I dont know if Mohawk has that or not?

They have How to videos as well for the DIYer's:
http://shopping.netsuite.com/touchupsolutions


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Randy, Konig North America has the refillable pens for both dye and paint. I do a lot of touch up work and have never stuck to just one brand of products. I like various things from separate places including my art store. :yes:


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Rick Mosher said:


> Randy, Konig North America has the refillable pens for both dye and paint. I do a lot of touch up work and have never stuck to just one brand of products. I like various things from separate places including my art store. :yes:


I haven't dealt with Konig since I left AKZO Nobel years ago. Konig has good stuff as well. Touchup Solutions is based out of NC, and I can call in an order in the evening and have it the next day before 10am. Works for me! :laughing:


----------



## Datrose (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi all,

Thank you for your replies. Our table is oak and was manufactured by Harden. If I was to use the Mohawk lacquer amalgamator or Touchup Solutions would it be possible to just go over the spots that have the alligator lines with a pad, or do you think by doing so I would create a worse mess that would stand out from the rest of the finish on the table top? Thanks again.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Jun 26, 2007)

I use Touch up solutions, great products .


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Datrose, Can you spray???


----------



## Datrose (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi Randy,

Unfortunately, I don't have a sprayer. I'm quite new to this.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Datrose said:


> Hi Randy,
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have a sprayer. I'm quite new to this.


Im afraid from your last description that the table will have to be scuff sanded and a topcoat finish reapplied.

I just had this happen in a plant on Tuesday I happened to be at. A spray operator did not put enough build on a small table top so it looked hungry. A repair worker then shot a no blush on the top and where he shot it too wet, it began to wrinkle, similar to what you are looking at. I was asked to look at it and give a suggestion so I went over and I ended up having to wet sand the area with Naptha and 400 grit to smooth out the area, then take the topcoat and apply a light tack coat over the area, wait for it to dry, then shoot a coat of the lacquer over the entire top.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*don't have a sprayer?*



Datrose said:


> Hi Randy,
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have a sprayer. I'm quite new to this.


No sprayer? Don't dispare. There are quite a few times when I don't get out the spray gun and all the hose, cans and fittings, but use a "rattle can" for a small project. 

I know how to spray and get a good even flow out on a horizontal surface like a table top using good lighting and watching for the wet coat to build in the reflection. This is key to getting a good coat.

You could learn how IF that's what you would like to do. If not, then it would be best to have it done. 
I can recommend 3 products that I use by Rust-Oleum.
1. Lacquer, a high lustre coating
2. Painter's Touch, a home store line from the Meijer's store.
3.Acrylic Lacquer, Gloss, Crystal Clear an automotive coating.

Lacquer is the easiest types of finish I know to apply. It dries so fast that dust bunnies aren't a big issue.
Each coat of new finish "welds" into the previous one for good adhesion.

As with any finishing project practice, practice and more practice is required. I use aluminum step flashing for my spraying practice samples. It's already finished in black or brown in some cases or comes in bright, raw aluminum. It's very smooth and makes great finishes without sanding. :yes:


----------

